# H} A lot of TAU W} Cash...usa only



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok...so i ended up with a large amount of tau from a friend who had to move in a hurry, new job and new apartment and no place for his army or time, and before i listed it on ebay wanted to give you guys a crack at it.
Most of this army is partially painted and partially together(the guy was in the process of paining so the most arms are not glued on yet but i believe 99.9% of the bits are there)

Here is what i have

3 hammer heads
1 sky ray
1 devil fish ( and what looks like the bits to convert into another sky ray)
4 Piranha 
9+ crisis suits
2 broad side upgrade kits 
1 commander shadow sun 
9 stealth suits 
58+ fire warriors
20+ Kroot(just basic kroot, no ox or hounds ect)
countless gun drones...
1 new tau codex
all i am asking is $365 for it....and i will ship it to you.. i will accept paypal..

Pm me if you are interested...

thanks
~Kastle


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Here are the other photos, any questions please don't be afraid to ask...thank you for your time.

~Kastle


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

a Deal has been struck, so this is no longer available.


----------

